# Gehärteter Titanbarren



## Todeshieb (1. April 2009)

Aloha, 

eine Frage: Weiss jemand, ob es mit dem Patch "Gehärteten Titanbarren" geben wird? Bei BC gab ja auch damals den Gehärteten Adamantitbarren mit dem Erweiterungspatch ...

Jetzt sind die Titanbarren ja noch ziemlich günstig im AH, deshalb meine Frage ...

Danke.


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Öhmm, also Gehärtete Adamantitbarren gab es schon seit BC selber, allerdings wurden mit 2.4.3 gehärtete Eterniumbarren eingeführt. Das Rezept droppt nur im Sunwell Plateu. Ob es mit 3.1 auch solch einen speziellen Barren gibt weiss ich nicht, denke aber weniger, da es ja schon den Titanstahlbarren gibt. Zudem hat jeder, der aktiv Bergbau betreibt mehrere Stacks Titanerz auf der Bank vergammeln (jedenfalls bei mir der Fall, da man das Zeuch nicht los wird =/ ).


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (1. April 2009)

wenn du mit "aktiv Bergbau betreiben" meinst das man stundenlang farmt versteh ich, dass du Titanerz bei dir vergammeln lässt: aber ich zumindest muss mir doch schon fast jeden Tag die mats für den Titanstahlbarren zusammenfarmen,damit der cd niht ungenutzt bleibt..okay vllht hab ich einfach nur kein Farmglück.


----------



## Xergart (9. April 2009)

ich bekomme in 30 min farmen um die 20 titanerze, genug saroniterze, steine und äonenzeugs, vllt farmst du einfahc an den falschen orten bzw. bist net allein *umschau*^^


----------



## volvex (9. April 2009)

demnach müsstest du also pro minute mind 2 vorkommen finden..


----------



## skyline930 (9. April 2009)

30 : 20 = 1,5 *hust*

Ich zock zwar kein WotlK, aber ich denke mal man bekommt aus einem Vorkommen noch immer mehrere Erze?


----------



## Griese (9. April 2009)

Jep, bei Titan zwischen 2-4. 

Bei Saronit sogar aufgrund der großen Vorkommen bis zu 7 glaub ich.


----------



## Xergart (14. April 2009)

genau griese und skyline^^ und da man nur noch 1x auf ein vorkommen hauen muss + autoloot geht alles noch was schneller^^


----------



## grolaurc (17. April 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Öhmm, also Gehärtete Adamantitbarren gab es schon seit BC selber, allerdings wurden mit 2.4.3 *gehärtete Eterniumbarren* eingeführt. Das Rezept droppt nur im Sunwell Plateu. Ob es mit 3.1 auch solch einen speziellen Barren gibt weiss ich nicht, denke aber weniger, da es ja schon den Titanstahlbarren gibt. Zudem hat jeder, der aktiv Bergbau betreibt mehrere Stacks Titanerz auf der Bank vergammeln (jedenfalls bei mir der Fall, da man das Zeuch nicht los wird =/ ).



Öhm also ich kenne nur gehärtete Khoriumbarren^^


----------



## Darkdamien (18. April 2009)

grolaurc schrieb:


> Öhm also ich kenne nur gehärtete Khoriumbarren^^


jo die wird er auch gemeint ham ^^


----------



## WeRkO (18. April 2009)

Jo, die meinte ich, hatte keine Lust nachzuschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

